# Core strength and stretches



## willhub (27 Jun 2020)

I've recently got a new bike (Trek Emonda SL5 2020), managed to locate my bike fit and adjust the bike to approx measurements of the fit.

I've come to the realization that if I want to exceed 60 miles or do rides days in a row, especially if they include hills, that no bike position is single handedly going to help and I need to increase my core strength and do regular stretches .

I am already doing basic stretches which seem to help my legs recovery quicker, but on the bike I generally get a lot of arse ache, lower back pain and neck, and I feel like the second half of my ride my arms are propping me up as my back is just tired out.

I'm looking for specific stretches that will help me on the bike, perhaps lower back, and back strengthening exercises, things you can do without buying stuff. It's imperative I strengthen my back. 

cheers.


----------



## vickster (27 Jun 2020)

Yoga or Pilates 👍

You also need to look at stretching and strengthening your glutes, hamstrings, hip flexors and calves 👍

might be some suggestions here
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/knowledge/training/off-the-bike


----------



## HLaB (27 Jun 2020)

willhub said:


> I've recently got a new bike (Trek Emonda SL5 2020), managed to locate my bike fit and adjust the bike to approx measurements of the fit.
> 
> I've come to the realization that if I want to exceed 60 miles or do rides days in a row, especially if they include hills, that no bike position is single handedly going to help and I need to increase my core strength and do regular stretches .
> 
> ...



I avoid rigorous and just naturally stretch through out the day nothing regimented/ repetitive and cycle easy at the start and end of an effort and have days off the bike.
Most of my life I've just cycled more and seemed to have developed a core that let me ride decent mileage and repetitive days. Laterally however, I've also started to do planks or light weights to boost my core more.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Jun 2020)

All 3 of those issues can be fit related


----------



## YellowV2 (27 Jun 2020)

vickster said:


> Yoga or Pilates 👍


----------



## snorri (27 Jun 2020)

willhub said:


> I am already doing basic stretches which seem to help my legs recovery quicker, but on the bike I generally get a lot of arse ache, lower back pain and neck, and I feel like the second half of my ride my arms are propping me up as my back is just tired out.


That's a lot of suffering for a 60 mile run on a bike, I'd have given up in these circumstances.
Maybe you would be more comfortable and still be able to exceed that mileage easily on a hybrid style bike without any exercises.


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Jun 2020)

willhub said:


> I'm looking for specific stretches that will help me on the bike, perhaps lower back, and back strengthening exercises, things you can do without buying stuff. It's imperative I strengthen my back.


Try this fourteen minute core routine: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJ3hkGBVPw0

Once you can do that every few days, holding a position on a bike should become more comfortable.


----------



## MntnMan62 (27 Jun 2020)

I'm in the same boat as you are. I am overweight and out of shape. Haven't been riding for several years. I only started riding again in the beginning of May. So not quite two months. I'm also doing about 40 to 60 miles a week. I desperately need to strengthen my core so I looked up the best core strengthening exercises and have been doing them for the past couple of weeks. Beginning to some benefits. The three execises I've been doing are push ups, bicycle crunches and planks. I'll do 5 sets of each. I can only do sets of 8 pushups, 30 bicycle crunches and holding the planks for 35 seconds each set. I intend to try and increase each as I feel stronger and able. At my age, 57 going on 58, it's hard to make drastic amounts of progress as I did when I was younger. But I've lowered my expectations and if I see any progress at all, I'm happy. And I've really begun to watch what I eat. I'm counting calories, counting sugar and counting carbs. Those three things are my biggest enemies. I'm at 210 lbs right now. I'd like to be around 195 by the end of August. I know it's doable. The only question is whether I have the fortitude to make it happen. Good luck with your workouts.


----------



## NotAsGoodAsMyBike (27 Jun 2020)

Similar here too. Ive not ridden much over the past couple of years due to medical issues. I’ve lost what little core strength I had, as well as stamina (and leg strength). My current bike fit was previously well dialled in but my posture is now poor on the bike - I can feel myself riding with hunched shoulders. As a consequence, my neck starts hurt after about 90 mins riding and I need to get off for a break after about 2 hours or so. Most mileage I do is in 30-35 mile range, every third day or so. Legs, arse and back are fine.

Bike fitting is starting to open again in London so I’ve booked myself in for two separate places (on two bikes that are currently slightly different set ups anyway - one a fixed I use for commuting, where I tend to rest my hands on the tops a lot and use cross- brake levers; the second is my main bike where I grasp the hoods - but both bikes give me the same problem). I also thought it would be interesting to see what two different fitters say.

Expensive business though, even without the cost of any new components! Here’s hoping they just tell me to do some stretching/crunching!


----------



## willhub (28 Jun 2020)

When I had a bike fit in 2015, it cost me almost 400 quid. I'm going to go to my fav bike shop / cafe who do bike fits for £65 and are well reviewed. It's such a shame the human body is naturally lazy.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Jun 2020)

Core training exercises using a Swiss ball will help massively. 

https://yurielkaim.com/9-stability-ball-exercises-for-core/


----------



## Wookee (28 Jun 2020)

I've done Pilates off an on for a few years and have always felt the benefits. In my 50's and I do stretch and core exercises every day. I'll go back for a few classes when my instructor starts them again just for an extra boost. I don't suffer with any bike aches and pains at all and I'm hardly superfit!!


----------



## willhub (28 Jun 2020)

I find it quite hard to work out what exercises to pin onto a routine, there is so much information and contradicting advice it's overwhelming, I want to be able to do some sessions with set stretches / exercises that I know are going to help me. I feel like giving up cycling, some days I've got back and neck pain at 25 to 30 miles and think what's the point, I look down first half of a ride I might be averaging 250-260W on a good day and when the pain sets in I can't keep consistent and I'm down to 200-220.


----------

